# Removal of Tracheal Granulation Tissue with Scope



## catprocode (Aug 16, 2016)

What CPT to use for Laryngoscopy using Hopkin's telescope, the subglottis was visualized and suprastomal granulation tissue was seen anteriorly with a 30% stenosis. With endoscopic guidance, a laryngeal wand coblator was used to remove the granulation tissue along with cup forceps. 

Doctor says 31541 is a substantial undercode for Tracheal granulation tissue removal with scope and wants to bill 31641. However, 31641 is removal of stenosis by any method other than excision. 

It is common that they always do a laryngoscopy and a bronchoscopy together. When documenting the tracheal granulation tissue removal they are putting it in the paragraph describing the laryngoscopy and not in the paragraph for the bronchoscopy. 

Any advise would be beneficial. If it is going to need to be billed as unlisted, what cpt should I compare this to?


----------

